

I see debt people- the ten scariest economic charts in the world - gamechangr
http://qz.com/289390/for-halloween-the-10-scariest-economic-charts-in-the-world/

======
duckingtest
So many problems due to regulation, mostly that in the labor market...
Solution to 1 and 2: allow jobless youth from Southern Europe into Japan. This
will help solve 3 and 10, as now these countries are spending significant
money on these nonproductive youth - this can instead be invested.

